# What have you been watching?



## chef ladybug (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought to open a new thread for each movie I see, as I see everyone else doing but then again I don't watch very popular movies, so they'd be empty threads. Most of the time my whole movie-watching experience is a way for me to regroup and regain my senses after studying nonstop for hours. In fact we even have Family Movie Night, complete with buttery popcorn, thick crusted pizzas, cold sodas, and hot temper tantrums whenever one of the children doesn't get to watch the movie they wanted to see... but then again, that's democracy. 

I saw "Gilaneh" a few days ago. Very sad... it left me feeling disgusted, a little, with life. Saw "The Final Cut" starring Robin Williams and didn't quite understand the movie. Maybe someone can enlighten me on that. Saw "Stage Beauty" and "Bright Young Things" which I've added to my favorite movies' list. "The Butterfly Effect" was interesting and I'm easily sucked into conspiracy theories where someone's suffering from a disease and everyone thinks they're making it up, or they lock up pretty sane people into mental hospitals, and so on.

What have you been watching?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Harry Potter (Order of the Phoenix)- 3 times :blush:
Becoming Jane (could see that again!!)
The Simpsons Movie (DH's choice, but it has its moments)
Lord of the Rings (on DVD)
Independence Day (on DVD)

Would like to see: The Last Legion, Stardust, The Nanny Diaries, Sicko, The Jane Austen Book Club, Michael Clayton


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Not a thing lately.

Phil


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Ghost in the Shell: Solid State Society
300

Not much time for movies lately since we're getting closer to Zero Hour, the start of the semester. Yet here I sit with my large DVD collection, just gathering dust with more to be added. I may pull out some oldies I haven't seen in a while like XXX, Sin City, Last Samurai, Star Trek First Contact, Ghostbusters...how I'm gonna spend my Labour Day weekend.


----------



## nor (Aug 31, 2007)

These I have seen lately and recomend:

*Pay It Forward*: a very good feelgood movie. Seen it may times. My girlfriend still cries when she see it.
*Arturo's Island*: Drama about a teenage boy who lives alone on an greek Island, not cared by he's father. Like it, NOT a typical Hollywood film. great music. You can see it on TCM.
*The Last House On The Left*: Horror movie, and a VERY disturbing one. I liked it (in a strange way), but my girlfriend couldn't stand it.

Always looking for "unknown" gems


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

I never miss 30 ROCK funniest show on prime time.
heres some movies I recommend, anything with Will Ferrell 
,
evil dead II see it with your "Significant other ". the movie "hair"
love affair '94, Sabrina(1995) with Harrison ford (great movie), the Postman ,TLOTR all of them of coarse.RumbleFish,pink floyd's Pulse and floyd in Pompii. ELO Zoom.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

ChefRAZ, "The Postman" (with Kevin Costner) is a guilty pleasure of mine.

In TV land I'm a dedicated Lostie. My husband and I enjoy "NCIS", "Boston Legal" and "Numb3rs", too. I also like the Canadian series, "How It's Made" and my DH, being an engineer, won't miss "Mythbusters" and "Modern Marvels".


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Harry Potter (Order of the Phoenix)- 3 times 
Becoming Jane (could see that again!!)
The Simpsons Movie (DH's choice, but it has its moments)
Lord of the Rings (on DVD)
Independence Day (on DVD)

Would like to see: The Last Legion, Stardust (really good), The Nanny Diaries (don't bother....), Sicko, The Jane Austen Book Club, Michael Clayton


I just saw Bourne Ultimatum this afternoon....was great, but then I've seen the others and enjoyed them as well as read the book series, albeit years ago.

The original Sabrina is one of my all time favorites.

I've got "Joe's Apartment"....which is a hoot, the dancing talking cockroaches are really hilarious. Forbidden warrior, some Japanese woman becomes a samari.....Ghost of a chance (don't remember what the cover said, but must have been interesting), I love your work....ditto, Flirting with Disaster.....
basically I hit the 2 for a dollar DVD specials for 5 days in case the insomnia kicks up. Joe's Apartment is the only one I've seen before.

Quiet weekend, wish I'd made plans to go out of town.....que sera.


----------



## chef ladybug (Aug 14, 2007)

The past two weeks.
"Auntie Mame"
"Mrs. Pollyfax: Spy"
"After the Sunset"
"Nose, Iranian Style"
"Summer Fling"
"Lucie Aubrac"
"Tony Takitani"
"Ushpizin"
"Slaughterhouse Five"
"One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest"
"Brazil"
"The Gingerbread Man"
I think I'll watch "The Nanny Diaries" when it comes out in DVD. Am curious because I read the book when it first came out. It'll be $1 to rent it for 24 hours... that saves me about $40 from having to watch it in the movies (husband and kids included).


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chef Ladybug, what did you think of it? Are you familiar with the culture and the meaning of it?

I saw it some months ago and was enchanted, but it's definitely not for everyone.

Just received my Ultimate Edition of "The Fifth Element" in the mail today.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

You like Science Fiction.  Me too. That's not a bad movie. I read somewhere there might be a sequel in the works. Of course, there seems to a be a sequel or remake in the works for everything these days.

Kevin

How about those mosquitoes?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kevin, I was able to watch the part on the special features disk about the French actress who played The Diva- at least, to watch most of it before it was time to fire dinner! Fascinating stuff. A sequel would be great, but I couldn't guess the premise of it.

I've been hooked on sci-fi and fantasy since watching "The Outer Limits", "The Twilight Zone" and "Night Gallery" on TV in the '60s. In grade school I read The Wonderful Flight to the Mushroom Planet and was hooked! I couldn't get enough Asimov and Heinlein. Later favorites have been Robert Silverberg, Philip Jose Farmer and John Varley.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

*A Wrinkle in Time* and a Scholastic book called *A Stranger from the Depths* hooked me in grade school in the late 60's. I used to order a desk top full of Scholastic books every month. I rotate in and out of sci fi now, but have been on a real kick lately since I read *The Road*. Alistair Reynolds, Kim Stanley Robinson, the three I referenced in another thread (the Crace and Lessing books), and a slew of others. Just bought three more the other night. I love the post apocalyptic stuff. *Earth Abides, A Gift Upon the Shore, A Canticle for Liebowitz, The Last Ship, Malevil, Alas, Babylon *are a few classics. Sort of cool when all the technology falls apart.

Sorry for the hijack, LadyBug.

Kevin

How about those mosquitoes?


----------



## chef ladybug (Aug 14, 2007)

I, too, was hooked by "A Wrinkle in Time" when I was in the 7th grade and I love the little boy's name so much that I might just name my son after him. I've stopped my science fiction madness with Frank Herbert's "Dune" series -- they overwhelmed me but in a good way. I don't want to read other science fiction now that I've read Frank Herbert. It's a whole 'nother world with him. I do read Ray Bradbury here and there, though. Isaac Asimov and Robert Heinlein, too -- I don't stray much when it comes to that genre. Frank Herbert is my true love.

On to "Ushpizin" -- I can't say I know Jewish traditions, but in the past year I've been exposed to that culture through my studies. The school I go to is a pretty good school to study that field, seeing as they offer it as a major and have a lot (a lot!) of opportunities for students to study abroad in Israel, even if they're not majoring in that field. I've never had a religious upbringing, though we did celebrate Christmas and I love the way everything gets around Christmastime. So I'm kind of "allergic" to people/movies/books/etc. who become overly preachy about a certain religion, whichever that may be. But "Ushpizin" did not come on strong. It was fairly liberal considering the vile lines that were given to the two guests, who BTW would still be awful guests even amongst the most atheistic of people, and the scenes where Mali kicks them over and over again when they're hiding under the bed. It's not very womanly, obviously, but I'm cheering for the couple who finally does have that son they've always been wanting. Mali is very lovable as an actress.

In that same genre and idea (the couple who can't have a baby) we have the movie "Kadosh," which I saw a month ago or so. That's a movie that is obviously not made for people who are not familiar with the culture. By comparison, the female figure in "Ushpizin" was not oppressed the least bit. In "Kadosh" the husband is forced to leave his wife who can't have a baby because his community forces him to do so. And in a twisted irony, the doctor says she is healthy as a horse, therefore it is the husband who is sterile and not her, which is something that remains a mystery anyway because the husband never came for a check-up. After the divorce, he is so in love with his ex that when he marries, he spends nights in her bed... in her dwellings, where she is forced to become a recluse and a pariah from the shame. It's a silent rebellion that really gets them nowehere. The scene where the other couple experiences their first night in bed? Wow! How awkward. And painful to watch.


----------



## chef ladybug (Aug 14, 2007)

Just saw "The Red Shoes," inspired by Hans Christian Andersen and "Breaker Morant." The first was slightly creepy. The second one is a true story, for anyone interested in military history.


----------



## remie (Feb 18, 2008)

Just saw jumper a couple of days ago. I think the movie was ok but the special effects were awesome. I give the movie a 3 out of 5.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yesterday, I watched _No Reservations_....the movie, not Anthony Bourdain's series, although I do love to watch him, too! I really enjoyed the movie and my daughter loved it. We watched _Good Luck Chuck_ over the weekend and enjoyed it. Some others I've seen: _Ratatouille_ (loved it), _Waitress _(made me cry, everyone needs a Joe at some point in their lives), _The Nanny Diaries_ (not nearly as good as the hype, IMO), _American Pie Beta House_ (can they get any raunchier?), _3:10 to Yuma_ (was ok but not my fave!), and one that I was really surprised to enjoy so much, _The Kingdom_. Usually I'm not into action flicks like that but I ended up watching this one twice!


----------



## mayiali (Oct 25, 2007)

Persepolis was an excellent animated film about Iran (ironically in french...)


----------



## remie (Feb 18, 2008)

I just saw the movie American gangster. I loved the movie because of the strory.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chef Ladybug, I'll add "Kadosh" to my list. (It means "holy", BTW.)

We're in a dry spell of movie-watching lately, as family obligations take up one of the two weekend days. Time is scarce. I did get to see "Stardust" as an On Demand selection. 

On TV I've been watching the Jane Austen series from BBC. I'll be ordering them all on DVD!


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Just rented The Simpsons movie, just love that crazy family


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Recently started watching the BBC series The State Within (available via netflix) and it is excellent. As far as movies the best one I have seen lately is:

Les Choristes (The Choir)


----------



## onesipforme (Feb 26, 2008)

I recently saw the movie "No Country for Old Men" and luved it! I also want to watch "penelope".


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Dont get to the pictures much attal. But recently watched my all time favourite - Long kiss goodnight - Seen it a bidilion times but I still watch every minute. No Fast forwarding. Not really into movies, they take too long and CSI dvd's are much easier...Even the NY ones


----------



## chef ladybug (Aug 14, 2007)

ABC's premiere of A RAISIN IN THE SUN with P. Diddy. :suprise:
Wanna watch PENELOPE, too.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Saw "Michael Clayton" the other night, really good, George Cloony is great in it, but I think he always is, has a good cast.

Watch Boston Legal, love James Spader, he is just weird enough...try and catch any Law & Order show...waiting for Dirty, Sexy Money to come back.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Last night we went and saw "Semi-Pro" with Will Ferrell. Pretty disappointing. I usually like his goofy movies, "Anchorman", "Blades of Glory", "Talladega Nights...", and the wonderful "Elf". All except "Elf" are nice send-ups of established norms. "Semi-Pro" doesn't successfully make fun of anything other than maybe '70's music. Unlike the others, it is is rated R and it seems they tried to make up for a week script with F bombs and worse. The language doesn't offend me, but this seemed pointless. The R is going to cost them at the box office is my guess. Other than a few early laughs, it just didn't work.

After that movie we came home and watched "Eastern Promises" on pay per view. This more than saved the night. Very intense Russian mob movie set in London. Powerful violence, nice ending. Viggo Mortensen is excellent as the mysterious Russian mob soldier. Like his role in "History of Violence", when he explodes, you want to be out of the way.

After that we watched "The Aristocrats". This is a documentary comprised of many interviews with comedians about the world's dirtiest joke. Really funny.

Hows that for one night? Can you tell my ten year old daughter was at a sleepover/birthday party? Can you tell my wife and I are sick of Hannah Montana? LOL.

On TV we have really been enjoying "Lost". Like a lot of people, we're not sure what the heck is happening, but it's fascinating nonetheless. We've loved every season, and it just keeps getting weirder.

Kevin


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Started working our way through the entire Stargate: SG-1 series again. Am into Season 5 about to start Season 6. All in anticipation of the movie "The Ark of Truth" to be released later this month on DVD!

Also saw "Once upon a Time in America - Long Version" that I recorded a long time ago off of C-band Satellite. Great movie, and (spoiler ahead) you don't realize it was all an opium dream Noodles was having until the very last few seconds of the movie!!

doc


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

I just bought Bachelor Party 2, The last temptation 

A good comedy


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We haven't found much at the movie theaters that we're intersted in, Where I live they usually screen the independent and "arty" films on the other side of town. I guess they figure we're not sophisticated enough, right Kevin?

We enjoyed "Waitress" via OnDemand from the cable company. I know "No Country for Old Men", "Eastern Promises" and "There Will Be Blood" are all excellent viewing, but we haven't been in the mood for intensity lately.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

I just had to rewatch American Beauty
What a brilliant movie!


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

The two latest movies I watched on Dvd were: I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry (2007) awesome comedy 

Then Superhero Movie, tottally nuts also, with: Christopher McDonald, Leslie Nielsen and Kevin Hart , great one also


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

You definitely need to be in the mood for those last three. Yeah, the artsy stuff on the east side we don't get to too often. After fighting the traffic in the City most days, I rarely feel like heading back at night for a movie.

We went to The Calatrava, The Milwaukee Art Museum, on Saturday, and "watched" some unbelievable paintings and a very cool photography exhibit featuring European photography from 1919 to 1945. Very cool. It's the first time we have been to the Calatrava since it was built. Will be going on a more regular basis.

We've been watching "John Adams" on HBO. As kind of a history nut, and big fan of David McCullough's writing, this series has really hit the spot. It's produced by Tom Hanks' company Playtone, which also produced "Band of Brothers" and "From the Earth to the Moon".

Hanks understands the greatness that is the United States.

Kevin


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

We saw "Last House on the Left" in a movie theatre back in the early 1970's. It was, I understand, the first of a new "genre" of horror films. We were so scared after seeing it, we were really very hesitant to enter our darkened back door after the movie!

Want to see some gems? 

1. The Wicker Man (unedited version)
2. Show Me Love (from Sweden)
3. Return of the Living Dead Part III
4. The Tin Drum

doc


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Just watched "I am Legend"...forget about it! Omega Man with Charleton Heston is the same movie only 100 times better.

Watched "Ark of Truth". The scenery was fabulous, the storyline was great, everything and more than I hoped for. Can't wait for Continuum!

"The Hit Man" was pretty good. Kind of like a futuristic version of "Soldier" with Kurt Russel.

Bought "The Island". It has some pretty good action driving sequences and an interesting easily believeable future-not-so-far-away storyline.

doc


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Last nite I watched American Pie Presents: Beta House, a good comedy


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Saw "Walk Hard - (The Dewey Cox Story)" 6 times this weekend. Wasn't until I read the box that I realized there was "The outrageously self-indulgent unrated Director's Cut" under Special Features.

Wow! What a movie! The long version has a longer cameo (than the theatrical release) of the last original bluesman David "Honeyboy" Edwards playing some great acoustic blues. The movie is a parody of "Walk the Line", Jim Morrison, The Beatles, and a whole lot more. The lead character, Dewey Cox, is actually doing the singing and playing the guitar. And his "June Carter" duet partner Jenna Fischer is outstanding! She is also singing her part.

There are cameo appearances by Jewel, and a whole lot of other people I can't remember the names of.

And my home remodeling project still is sitting there making a parody of me! 

doc


----------



## jennabrown (Apr 11, 2008)

Just saw Harry potter. 
Yesterday I saw Superman for the 5th time.


----------



## grlcbrkmyginsu (Apr 24, 2008)

I know this thread has been kinda dead for almost two weeks but I love these threads.

Just watched Walk Hard (awesome movie, hilarious), I Am Legend (sorry but if you name it after the book after the first 2 movies, Omega Man and The Last Man on Earth, then at least make it a little like the book), Sweeney Todd (over-rated even though both leads were excellent), and Alvin and the Chipmunks (22 years old and watched alvin and the chipmunks in my pajamas while drinking a beer...loved it).


----------

